# Ouch ... Cielo pecked my eye!



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

He's pecked my eyes before, and usually either hits my glasses, or else I close my eyes when I see the beak coming. I thought that would be good enough ... but Saturday night, Cielo poked my right eye before I could close it ... hurt so bad! Now it still feels a little gritty, but not too bad. I used saline to rinse it out. But from now on, I'm stopping him from pecking my eyes. I told him, "You can peck me anywhere else you want to, my toes, my fingers, my ears ... but you can not peck my eyes!"

Rach


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They might be 'soft-billed' but those beaks sure have points on!

Do take care, pigeons are not too fussy what they peck. 

The other thing is, they will kinda peck and preen around their mate's eyes - maybe he's doing that, but of course our eyes are probably baffling to a pidge.

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Rach,

It sounds like he scratched your cornea. I know that feeling very well, not from being pecked from a pigeon, but from my son's fingers when he was little...he got me THREE times over the years. I swore I would be blind before that kid grew up.

If it continues to bother you, please go to the doctor...the dr. will give you medicated drops....and tell Cielo to be more careful!! LOLOL

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rach, that is one area I don't allow any bird to get near - there is too much danger of not only a cut but infection. I wear glasses and that makes it a little easier to avoid those love pecks and nibbles.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Rach,

Been there myself! Not long after I got Jax, I let her a little too close to my face while I lay in bed. She pecked me square on the eye and left a red 'peck' haemorrhage on the white of my eye. I wear contact lenses and it was torn in half!

I hope your eye recovers very soon. We all need to be very careful around those beaks. They can certainly do some damage if they want to!

Lindi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi Rach,
> Been there myself! Not long after I got Jax, I let her a little too close to my face while I lay in bed.
> *She pecked me square on the eye and left a red 'peck' haemorrhage on the white of my eye. I wear contact lenses and it was torn in half!*
> 
> ...


Wow! Did you have any lasting problems Lindi?

Yes, indeed, Rach, be sure to keep a close eye on your eye. No pun intended.

Cindy


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

My eye's doing okay. Still a little scratchy feeling, but hardly noticable now. I'll definitely be keeping him away from my eyes from now on.

Rach


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Rach,

I had a chicken once that pecked my eye once when I was holding it. It did feel a little gritty for a few days, but luckily it went away.

Please do see an  eye doctor, don't wait too long if it doesn't go away.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...

I too have been nailed like this a few times...

Always it is one who is affectionate, juveniles usually in a moment of being a shoulder-Bird, and I turn my head to talk with them, and they see my Pupil and somehow decide to peck it!

Lol...

Esssssssssh!

It hurts!

They do not mean to hurt us of course, it's hust one of those things...

You can always see it comeing, once you know the drill...they get that 'look' right before they do it...so..."Blink" or turn away, for sure!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

